# Activia vrs. Probiotic supplements?



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I spend alot of money buying he best probiotics I can find with billions of "good bacteria", though I'm never sure it makes much of a difference where my IBS-C is concened. Would there be an advantage to switching to Activia yogurt instead? Does the yougurt really contain that much probiotic?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well I put Bifidobacterium animalis DN-173 010 (the strain in Activia) into pubmed and it sounds like from a couple of the abstracts they can get enough in the yogurt you can find it in the people that eat it and it may have some effect in some people.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you think it's a better bet than the OTC probiotics?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No way to know.Different things work for different people.


----------



## kari (Mar 5, 2009)

I have started to take the Align supplement (new one on the market) and I have not noticed a difference yet but I am trying.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I think Activia works for a while - then quits I found the first time I used it after a break of many years it did help the BM but then for some reason it just seemed to not have the same effect - but it does help the bloating - but then so do plain natural probiotic yoghurt, as does blueberry yoghurt - as does most probiotic yoghurts along with Yakult and Actimel.Like Kathleen says - what works for some - doesn't work for others.


----------



## Brittles (Aug 2, 2009)

Since you've been on probiotics before, I don't know if this is a moot point, but when I tried Activia, I was instantly running for the bathroom. I guess I'm one of that 3% who wouldn't recommend it.On that note, not to hijack a thread, but does anyone think that if I tried a different form of probiotic that it would cuase such grief? Or could it just be the dairy element?


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I've never had such a reaction to a probiotic and for me it might be welcome with IBS-C.It might just be the dairy.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Activia or any probiotic yoghurt hasn't done that to me - like Lookinforalife said I'd also welcome having that problem.


----------



## wasabimn (Sep 17, 2009)

I think Live & Active Probiotics is better. I had Kefir 10 Live & Active smoothie probiotic.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

WasabimnWhere did you get your Kefir 10 Live and Active from - I've been trying to find a supplier of Kefir in the UK but they only supply in large quantities which I can't afford. I've got the grains to make my own but not done it yet so wondered what this product was.


----------



## SmallMediumatLrg (Mar 7, 2010)

After starting activia, I ended up in the ER. The ER nurses all nodded their heads in agreement that for people with digestive problems, activia can hurt just as much as help because it is so hard on the body to digest. It caused the ulcers in my colon, which I didn't know I had, to become infected and flare up.


----------



## Riva (Mar 3, 2010)

LIke Kathleen, I think different things help for different people - all IBS sufferers find their "help" by trial and error. What worked for me is Fibrelle (probiotics and fibre). I usually cannot take anything with a high fibre content but Fibrelle seems to be OK. I also have one or two Activia yoghurst a day, but I'm not sure that that helps me much. I need more.


----------

